# Negaia



## Negaia (1. Juni 2017)

*Einleitung*
Was ist Negaia? Negaia ist ein MMORPG, welches seit November 2010 von uns, dem Indie-Studio Vankenthor Entertainment, geplant und seit April 2014 mit der Unity Engine realisiert wird. Die Idee für Negaia entstand durch eine tiefe Frustration anderer MMORPGs, allen voran World of Warcraft. Das fehlende Housing, das stupide Farmen und Leveln, das Sozialverhalten der Spieler und vieles mehr waren einige Beweggründe Negaia ins Leben zu rufen. 
 
Im ersten halben Jahr der Entwicklung wurde das Konzept erarbeitet, welches bestehende und bewehrte Spielkonzepte mit neuen Ideen kombiniert und ergänzt. Die gesamte Spielwelt wurde im Bereich Fantasy angesiedelt. Darüber hinaus spielen einige SciFi-Elemente eine wichtige Rolle im Spiel. Auch eine Prise Realismus ist uns wichtig gewesen. Auch das klassische "Gut-und-Böse"-Konzept wurde aufgebrochen und gegen ein "Wo-Licht-Ist-Ist-Auch-Schatten"-Konzept ersetzt. Das bedeutet, dass alle Spielinhalte immer zwei Seiten habe, eine gute und eine böse. Ebenfalls wurden bewusst auf klassische Fantasy-Völker wie Elfen, Orcs, Trolle, etc. verzichtet, da wir diese Elemente für stereotypisch vorbelegt und abgegriffen empfunden haben.
 
In der Zeit von etwa April 2011 - März 2014 wurde ein Prototyp unter der BigWorld-Engine spielfähig erstellt. Dieser Prototyp zeigte, dass das Spielkonzept trägt. Diese Zeit wurde als Lern- und Rekrutierungsphase für das Projekt genutzt. Das Team erwuchs aus einer One-Man-Show zu einem zehnköpfigen Team mit vielen Facetten und Potenzial (Übersicht Team: http://www.negaia.de/?site=content&content=team). Das Team hat eine sehr gute Eigendynamik entwickelt, welche das Projekt enorm nach vorne bringt.
 
Seit April 2014 wird Negaia mit Hilfe der Unity-Engine in seiner endgültigen Fassung erstellt, da BigWorld den Support für Indie-Entwickler eingestellt hatte und zu diesem Zeitpunkt technisch bereits veraltet war. Unity zusammen mit der Smartfox2X-Engine für den Server zeigen sich als extrem leistungsstark, was zu einer Erhöhung der Qualität beigetragen hat.
 
*Spielewelt*
Die Spielewelt basiert auf den vier Elementen Feuer, Erde, Wasser und Luft. Diese vier Elemente werden von vier Gottheiten beherrscht. Helios ist für das Feuer, Gaia für die Erde, Pontos für das Wasser und Aither für die Luft zuständig.
 
Die Welt, auf der alle Wesen Negaias wandeln unterteilt sich in vier Hauptbestandteile: Die Unterwelt (Orcus), Die Mittelwelt (Der Kontinent Sumerak mit dem Aperanmeer), die Oberwelt (Haimdall) und das alles umgegebende Chaos. Sie beheimatet die vier Völker, welche ebenfalls den Elementen zugeordnet sind.
 
Die Menschen sind das Volk der Erde. Ihr Oberhaupt ist Kaiser Sigenias, dessen Regierungssitz sich in der Hauptstadt Nurimon befindet. Alle Menschen die dem Banner Nurimons folgen nennen sich Hermunduri - Das freie Volk.
 
Dem Feuer treu ergeben ist das Volk der Alben. Ihr Zentrum ist das im hohen Norden gelegene Profanripa, welches von Generalrat Efiates beherrscht wird. Wer dem Volk des Feuers folgt, ist ein Teil der Fraktion der Skotadion.
 
Das Volk des Wassers sind die als Apoginatax bekannten Flumaren. Ihre Anführerin ist die Hohe Priesterin Irinix, welche Ihren Sitz in der im Südosten gelegenen Stadt Lantax besitzt.
 
Die Langren sind das Volk der Luft, sie sind Halbnomaden und wandern zwischen allen Siedlungen herum. Tec-Ic, das Oberhaupt der Langren, ist ein sehr mächtiger Zauberer. Die Langren beschützen die Ankerpunkte des Himmelszeltes, welches den Himmel an Negaia bindet.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Völker - Alben, Langren, Menschen und Flumaren.*
 
*Konzept (Einblick)*
In diesem Abschnitt wollen wir euch einen kleinen Einblick in die Highlights des Konzeptes von Negaia geben. Das gesamte Konzept kann auf unserer Homepage nachgelesen werden (http://www.negaia.de/?site=content&content=concept).
 
*Der Spieler und seine Familie*
Jedem Spieleraccount ist ein frei wählbarer Familienname durch den Spieler zuzuordnen. Unter diesem Familienname werden alle Charaktere eines Spieler zusammengefasst. Alle Charaktere können dann auf gemeinsame Ressourcen, wie z.B. Bankkonten, Gründstücke, gemietete Zimmer, etc. zugreifen. Ein gemeinsames Inventar besitzen sie jedoch nicht.
 
*Lebenszyklus des Spieler*
Der Lebenszyklus eines jeden Wesens in Negaia beginnt im Chaos (Charaktererstellung) und endet im Chaos (Charakterlöschung). Der Spieler selbst ist unsterblich, verliert er jedoch seine Lebensenergie, so findet er sich im Orcus wieder, welchen er völlig nackt und mittellos verlassen kann. Mit Hilfe einer Fähre namens Nagfar kann er wieder in die Mittelwelt reisen.
 
*Housingsystem*
Das Housingsystem dient zum einen der Lagerung von Gegenständen (Rohstoffe, Rüstungen, etc.), zum anderen bietet es die Möglichkeit Werkstätten und Läden zu eröffnen. Es unterteilt sich in mietbare Räumlichkeiten in Gasthäusern und in käuflich erwerbbaren Grundstücken, die bebaut werden können.
 
*Skillsystem*
Negaia beschränkt einen Spieler nicht in der Erlernung von Fähigkeiten. Jedoch muss das Niveau einer Fähigkeit durch regelmäßige Anwendung gehalten werden, da der Spieler diesen dann wieder verlernt. Je höher dar Kenntnisstand einer Fähigkeit ist, desto häufiger muss diese Fähigkeit angewendet werden.
 
*Bankensystem*
Das Bankensystem unterteilt sich in zwei Bankentypen. Auf der einen Seite gibt es die "Zentralbank der Götter", auf der anderen Seite gibt es von Spielern gegründete Privatbanken. Bei der Zentralbank der Götter haben Spieler grundsätzlich ein unverzinstes Guthabenkonto. Bei den Privatbanken entscheidet der Vorstand über Konditionen, Kredite, etc.
 
*Handelssystem*
Das Handelssystem wird nicht zentral gehandhabt, sondern über den Faktor "Angebot und Nachfrage" in lokalen Kontoren geregelt. Hierdurch soll der Anreiz für Handel geschaffen werden. Auf dem einzigen zentralen Marktplatz in Lantax kann man unter gewissen Umständen den Preisverlauf verschiedener Waren weltweit verfolgen. Darüber hinaus benötigt man Handelslizenzen, um gewisse Waren (z.B. Waffen) handeln zu dürfen. 
 
*Sonstiges*
Darüber hinaus gibt es ein selbstverwaltendes Justizsystem, ein ausgekügeltes Itemsystem, spielergesteuerte Vehikel wie Schiffe, Zeppeline, U-Boote und vieles mehr.
 
*Aktueller Stand*
Negaia befindet sich seit dem 17.12.2016 in einer Open Alpha-Phase. Jeder Interessierte kann sich über unsere Homepage registrieren und Negaia herunterladen. Im Schnitt wird alle 14 Tage ein neuer Patch veröffentlicht, der neue Features und Bugfixes enthält. Wir möchten interessierte Spieler die Möglichkeit im Rahmen des Konzeptes geben, Wünsche zu äußern. Das können Questideen sein, aber auch Game-Play-Verbesserungen, etc.
 
Unser Wunsch an die Spielerschaft ist es uns in jedem Fall ein Feedback zu geben - Nur so können wir ein einzigartiges Spiel erschaffen.
 
*Weitere Informationen*
*Das Buch*
Parallel zum Spiel entsteht ein Buch, welches ebenfalls eine lose Grundlage für Questreihen in Negaia legt. Das Buch soll dem Spieler einen tieferen Einblick und Hintergrundinformationen in die Spielewelt Negaias geben.
 
*Medien*
Negaia-Webseite: http://www.negaia.de
 
Negaia-Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/negaia
 
Sollten Ihr Fragen zu Negaia haben, dann habt keine scheu uns über Facebook oder hier zu kontaktieren. 
 
Grüße
Team Negaia
Vankenthor Entertainment


----------



## Tikume (1. Juni 2017)

Ich bin kein Freund von diesem Zentraler Marktplatz System. Wenn man Housing hat könnte man soviel mehr machen. 

In Spielen wie UO oder SWG hattest Du lokale Shops. Damit hattest Du beim Handel auch Faktoren wie Standort, Werbung, Word of Mouth,  Pflege des Shops.

Ein zentraler Marktplatz mag für Spieler die einfach nur raiden wollen praktischer sein, ich glaube aber solche Spieler wollt ihr eigentlich gar nicht ansprechen, oder?


----------



## Negaia (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo Tikume,

 

im Zentrum Negaias steht der Handel. Bei uns gibt es keinen zentralen Marktplatz. Abhängig von Angebot und Nachfrage ergeben sich der Warenbestand und die Preise der lokalen Kontoren in Negaia. Kontoren sind auf der gesamten Welt verstreut.

 

Ein zentralen Platz für Handel gibt es dennoch, jedoch mit Einschränkungen. Man kann dort nur gegen Gebühr und/oder weltlichen Rang die Warenbestände der Kontoren einsehen und günstige Zeitpunkte für An- und Verkauf zu ermitteln. So eine Art Warenbörse.

 

Ich hoffe ich habe damit deine Frage beantwortet.

 

Gruß

Peter@Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (3. Juni 2017)

*NEGAIA - TRAILER DES MONATS JUNI 2017*

 

*Aktuell arbeiten wir an unserem Mountsystem. Die ersten Ergebnisse sind im Trailer des Monats Juni zu sehen.*

 

Im Trailer des Monats Juni möchten wir euch einen kleinen Einblick in unser Mountsystem geben. Das im Video gezeigte Mount ist ein Rotarus. Welcher mit viel Ingenieursgeschick gebaut werden kann.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlloFs9duC0

 

Gruß

Team Negaia


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2017)

Na lass das mal nen Disney Anwalt sehen.

 

Warum eigentlich einen 3 Minuten Trailer der 2 Minuten schwarzes Bild zeigt?


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juni 2017)

Wieso einen Disney Anwalt?

Und der Mount-Trailer ist 30s schwarz am Anfang. 25s wenn man die Introzeit abzieht.


----------



## Tikume (4. Juni 2017)

Guck mal Star Wars


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juni 2017)

Wegen dem Mount meinste? Ja, daran dachte ich auch. Erinnert mich an Star Wars. Aber wieso Disney? ... Oh, stimmt. Die haben ja die Rechte gekauft, wa?


----------



## Negaia (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

 

Das am Ende 2 Minuten Schwarz sind ist leider ein Fehler beim schneiden unsererseits - Sorry for that. Das der Trailer am Anfang schwarz ist, ist gewollt da wir die Musik hier ein wenig mehr in den Vordergrund stellen wollten.

 

Gruß

Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (4. Juni 2017)

Zum Abschluss des Tages ein Screenshot eines Rotarus.
 
Die großen Punkte des Mountsystems sind abgearbeitet. Jetzt gilt es die Feinheiten zu erledigen. Wir sind mehr als Zufrieden mit dem Fortschritt.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Gruß
Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (6. Juni 2017)

*VORSCHAU ROTARUS*
 
*Der Rotarus wird das erste Mount sein, welches man in der aktuellen Alpha verwenden werden kann. Hier wollen wir Euch einen kleinen einblick geben.*
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeeZkLhfUn4
 
In diesem Video geben wir Euch einen Einblick in unser Mountsystem geben. Wir stellen Euch kurz die Steuerung des Rotarus vor. Auch die Handhabung der Betankung wird erklärt und gezeigt. Wir hoffen nun, dass Euch das Video etwas die Lust auf den Patch 0.0.1.17 gemacht hat, denn da werden wir das Mountsystem releasen.


----------



## Negaia (10. Juni 2017)

Die nächste Landkarte ist fertiggestellt - Santhnor Ost. Santhnor gilt als die Kornkammer der Menschheit. Es ist ein furchbarer Landstrich in bergigem Gelände. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte wird bei einem NPC am Wegekreuz von Santhnor Ost käuflich zu erwerben sein.

Gruß
Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (13. Juni 2017)

So Leute,
 
die ersten Rotaren sind auf dem Developmentserver bereits unterwegs. Hier ein kleiner Screenshot von dem NPC, welcher am Wegekreuz in Santnhor Ost platziert ist und die Karten von Ligarien, Santhnor Ost und Santhnor West handelt.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Gruß
Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (18. Juni 2017)

*NEUER PATCH (0.0.1.17) VERFÜGBAR*
 
*Drei Wochen intensiver Arbeit liegen hinter uns. Aber das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. Neben dem Highlight des Mountsystems sind einige Quests und Bugfixes eingeflossen.*
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Die Arbeit hat sich mehr als gelohnt und fleißige Spieler können sich nun einen Rotarus in der Zitadelle Ligariens kaufen. Aber Vorsicht das Gefährt ist nicht wasserfest!!!
 
Darüber hinaus haben wir eine Questreihe in der Sturmwehrveste in Ligarien implementiert, welche aus unserer Sicht sehr gut gelungen ist. Zusätzlich wurde die Startquestreihe der Menschen mit einem Herren des Schwarzen Ordens abgerundet. Zu guter letzt haben wir einen weitere Kartenhändler am Wegekreuz in Santhnor Ost aufgestellt.
 
Bei den Bugs waren wir auch fleißig:
- Das Collider-Modell der Kajüte auf der Taurus wurde überarbeitet. Nun ist es nicht mehr möglich die Schalter durch drehen der Kamera zu betätigen.
- Die Eingabe von Zahlen in Eingabefelder führt nicht mehr dazu, dass der Avatar darauf mit dem Hauptmenü reagiert.
- Rezeptnamen werden nun im Händlerdialog angezeigt.
- Der Inkognito Status wird nun richtig gehandhabt.
 
Also kommt und besucht Negaia unter www.negaia.com!
 
Gruß
Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (18. März 2018)

Mit dem neuen Patch 0.0.2.19 kommen eine Menge neuer Inhalte im Bereich Housing hinzu. Der Patch stellt damit die Komplementierung der Housing-Systems dar.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5Ta0YPJibs

 

Mit dem Patch 0.0.2.19 wird das Housingsystem von Negaia mit seiner kompletten Funktion implementiert. Dies bedeutet, dass Spieler die Auswahl aus vier verschiedene Gebäuden haben und diese mit Möbel und pro Gebäude mit einer Werkstatt ausstatten können. 

Folgende vier Gebäude sind verfügbar:


Einstöckiges Steinhaus
Zweistöckiges Fachwerkhaus
Dreistöckiges Fachwerkhaus
Fünfstöckiger Turm
Die Gebäude können in Dörfern auf käuflich erwerbbaren Grundstücken erstellt werden. In die Häuser können dann Werkstätten platziert werden um nicht immer nach Nurimon reisen zu müssen. Die nachfolgenden Werkstätten sind mit dem Patch implementiert:


Schreinerei
Schmiede
Schneiderei
Weberei
Spinnerei
Alchemistenlabor
Metallurgenwerkstatt
Gerberei
Steinmetzwerkstatt
Darüber hinaus wurden noch einige Gegenstände implementiert, welche für die Herstellung der Werkstätten notwendig sind:


Zahnrad
Nähmaschine
Eisenkessel
Holzstuhl
Blutwurz
Gerbstoff
Neben der Vielzahl an neuer Features wurden am Mountsystem einige Bugfixes durchgeführt die das Spawnen der Mounts im Area of Interest (AoI) sicherstellt.

Vor dem östlichen Ausgang des Dorfes Santhnor sind die Bäume nun fällbar. Das sollte das Farmen von Holz in Verbindung mit den Dorfwerkstätten deutlich beschleunigen.

Wir hoffen das der neue Content Spaß bereitet und freuen uns auf Euer Feedback


----------



## Negaia (22. März 2018)

*NEUER PATCH (0.0.2.20) VERFÜGBAR*

 

*Da**s Bankensystem stand im Fokus des aktuellen Patches.*

Mit dem neuen Patch wird der erste Teil des Bankensystems implementiert. Das wurde durch das Housingsystem nötig, da die Erlöse für die Nutzung der Werkstätten irgendwo gut zu schreiben sind.

Das Bankensystem ist zweigeteilt:

*Teil 1 - Zentralbank der Götter*
Die Zentralbank der Götter stellt jeder Spielerfamilie ein zinsloses Guthabenskonto zur Verfügung. Die Zentralbank der Götter verfügt über ein weitverzweigtes Netz an NPC, welche dem Spieler für Bankgeschäfte zur Verfügung stehen.

*Teil 2 - Privatbanken*
Privatbanken sind Banken, welche ein Spieler (Bankvorstand) gründen kann.
Nach Abschluss einer Questreihe kann der Spieler eine Bankenlizenz erwerben. Diese Bankenlizenz muss dann durch eine weitere Anzahl von Spielern (Anleger) mit einer Einlage gesichert werden. Nachdem eine Minimaleinlage zusammengetragen wurde, kann die Bank in der Großen Grotte von Lantax eröffnet werden.
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt erhält die Bank auf ihr gesamtes Guthaben einen täglichen Basiszinssatz. 
Der Bankenvorstand verfügt nach der Gründung über folgende Befugnisse:
- Gewinne ganz oder teilweise ausschütten
- Konten anbieten
- Kredite vergeben
- Spekulationsgeschäfte tätigen
- Bankier-NPCs einstellen/entlassen und in der Welt platzieren

Die Privatebanken werden zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt realisiert.

Wir wünschen Euch nun viel Spaß beim Testen eures Kontos.


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2018)

Bleibt das komplett kostenlos?


----------



## Negaia (24. März 2018)

Guten Morgen ZAM,

 

ja das ist der Plan - Das Spiel wird kostenlos bleiben. 

 

Eventuell wird zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ein Shop implementiert wo man gewisse Gegenstände kaufen kann - die aber KEINEN Spielvorteil bringen. Das werden Dinge sein wie:

- besondere Mounts

- besondere Gegenstände, welche zur Verzierung von Rüstungen, Fahrzeugen, etc hergenommen werden können.

- Spiezielle Funktionen - wie das heute schon verfügbare Familienwappen.

 

Aber der Shop ist noch Zukunftsmusik, da es jetzt erstmal darum geht die Funktionalität auf die Spielerschaft abzustimmen.

 

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, dann lass es uns wissen.

 

Gruß

Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (9. April 2018)

Wir haben begonnen ein Ruf- und Erfolgssystem einzuführen.
 
Das System verteilt Punkte und je nach Ruf bei den einzelnen Gruppierung erhält man Zugang zu verschiedenen Rezepten.
 
Ein Beispiel ist die Daily-Quest in der Sturmveste in Ligarien. Wenn man diese Quest öfter erledigt, dann erhält man den Erfolg "Kämpfer der Sturmwehr". Mit diesem Erfolg und einem gewissen Ruf bei dieser Gruppierung erhält man Zugang zu den Rüstungsrezepten der Sturmwehr.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Wir hoffen die Idee gefällt...
 
Gruß
 
Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (17. April 2018)

Nachdem die Patches 0.0.2.21 und 0.0.2.22 implementiert wurden, beginnen wir nun mit der Modellierungsarbeit für Profanripa.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Es handelt sich hierbei um die Hauptstadt der Alben, welche an der Mündung des Flusses Ripa im Norden des Kontinents Sumerak befindet.

 

Die Stadt besteht aus hohen schornsteinartigen Türmen, welche mit Brücken verbunden sind. Sie liegt an der Deltamündung des Flusses Ripa. Die Brücken über den Fluss sind so hoch angebracht, dass es sogar den größten Schiffen mühelos möglich ist, unter ihnen hindurchzufahren. Die Stadt ist nicht wie andere Städte flächig in Distrikte oder Viertel unterteilt, sondern in der Höhe in sogenannte Ebenen. Es gibt drei Ebenen:


Arbeiterebene
Schwadenebene
Kommandoebene
Die Ebenen resultiert aus der enormen Luftverschmutzung, welche die Feuer der Waffenschmieden verursachen. Überdies gibt es so gut wie keine befestigten Wege in der Stadt. Zwischen den Türmen bewegt man sich über Brücken.

 

*Arbeiterebene*

In der untersten Ebene befindet sich die *Arbeiterebene*. Hier befinden sich einfache Quartiere, die Waffenschmieden und Werkstätten.

 

*Schwadenebene*

In der mittleren *Schwadenebene* ist der ganze Rauch der Schmieden am deutlichsten zu spüren. Hier trainieren die Krieger in ihren Kasernen, die durch den geringen Sauerstoff unter erschwerten Bedingungen kämpfen. Ansonsten ist diese Ebene fast leer.

 

*Kommandoebene*

Ganz oben befinden die *Kommandoebene*. Hier sind die Quartiere der Befehlshaber der Dagratiga und Gäste untergebracht. Darüber hinaus gibt es hier prunkvolle Hallen für Empfänge und Beratungen.

 

*Phosamon*

Die Festung Phosamon nimmt hier eine Sonderrolle ein. Sie steht alleine auf einer Insel im Mündungsdelta des Ripas und ist über Tunnel an die restliche Stadt angebunden. Sie trägt auf Ihrer Spitze das Ewige Feuer, welches der heutige Generalrat Regius Efiates aus dem alten Rat der Götter mitbrachte. Das Ewige Feuer stellt das höchste Heiligtum der Alben dar.


----------



## Negaia (24. April 2018)

*NEUER PATCH 0.0.2.23 VERFÜGBAR*

 

*Der neue Patch entstand aufgrund eines Feedbacks von einem neuen Spieler in Negaia. Der Patch erleichtert nun Neulingen den Einstieg in Negaia.*

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E26kARLdoDU

 

Zuallererst müssen wir uns bei unserer gesamten Spielerschaft bedanken, welcher wir es zu verdanken haben, dass Negaia wächst und gedeiht - Danke für das Schreiben der Feedback, Bugreports, Foreneinträgen, etc., etc.

Der neue Patch 0.0.2.23 bringt folgende Neuerungen mit sich:


Der Beutel wird beim Handeln im Kontor nicht mehr automatisch geöffnet.
Der Questtext von Fadimir in Ligarien wurde angepasst und die Ulmen für die Quest Bedeckt Eure Blöße wurden vor das Haus Fadimirs versetzt.
Der Spieler kann nun mit ESC und SPACE von einer Sitzgelegenheit aufstehen.
Während der Startquest der Menschen gibt es nun diverse Hilfestellungseinblendungen.
Es wurden in Ligarien bei Videndra Priesterinnen mit Erläuterungen implementiert.
 

Wir hoffen mit den Änderungen den Spielern einen guten Einstieg zu verschaffen.


----------



## Negaia (29. April 2018)

NEUER PATCH (0.0.2.24) VERFÜGBAR

 

Der neue Patch bringt einige Bugfixes und Erleichterungen für den Spieler mit sich.

 

Der neue Patch beinhaltet folgende Dinge:

Neue Features:


Weitere Tutorialeinblendungen in Ligarien wurden eingefügt.
Erfolg: Jetzt kannst du dich nützlich machen - Für den Abschluss der Startquestreihe.
Wenn man einzigartige Waren im Kontor verkauft, muss man seine Erlöse im Kontor abholen. Man wird nun beim Spielstart im Chat informiert, wenn es etwas zum Abholen gibt. 
Wenn man einzigartige Gegenstände verkaufen möchte, dann blinkt die Preiseingabe um kenntlich zu machen, dass eine Preiseingabe erfolgen soll.
Behobene Bugs:


Der Kontor in Ligarien funktioniert wieder.
Wenn man im Chat oder Bugreporter schreibt wird durch die Taste V kein Astraler Blick mehr ausgelöst.
Wenn man im Chat schreibt wird durch die Taste SPACE nicht mehr aufgestanden.
Wenn man eine Besitzurkunde erhält, dann wird man nun auch als Besitzer eingetragen.
Bei Gebäudereparaturen wird das Beutelgewicht nun richtig berechnet.
Bei den Felder wird beim Anpflanzen das gesamte Feld belegt.


----------



## Negaia (30. April 2018)

Guten Morgen Leute,

wir arbeiten aktuell an der Hauptstadt der Alben namens Profanripa.

Die Stadt ist die Stadt der Kriegskunst und besteht hauptsächlich aus Türmen. Das Video zeigt euch einen der Türme von Profanripa

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AemGMH9VSrs

 

Gruß
Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

ein weitere Work in Progress der Albenstadt Profanripa:

 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTvFb-yf2to

 

Grüße

Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (12. Mai 2018)

NEUER PATCH (0.0.3.0) VERFÜGBAR

 

Es ist soweit die Revisionsnummer wird von 2 auf 3 hochgezählt. Nachfolgend die wichtigsten Änderungen.

 

Die größte Erweiterung in der Version 0.0.3.0 ist für Spieler noch nicht erreichbar. Es handelt sich um die Albenhauptstadt Profanripa. Jedoch gibt es auch für die Spieler sichtbare Veränderungen.

In Santhnor West wurden Felder und ein Bauern-NPC implementiert. Darüber hinaus gibt es in Santhnor West nun auch Schweine. 

Eine weitere wichtige Neuerung ist das Wasser in Negaia. Es gibt nichts mehr lilafarbenes zu bewundern - Also fast. Also kleinen Gag und in Erinnerung an die Shaderprobleme mit dem Wasser gibt es den violetten Poroniumbach in Ligarien, an dem nun Glühpilze wachen. Ein NPC erläutert die nähren Details.

Die nächste wichtige Verbesserung ist auf der Serverseite eingeflossen. ES kam unter machen Umständen dazu, dass NPC stehenblieben und die Bäume im Startgebiet keine Blätter und Alte Äste mehr spawnten. Dieses Problem ist dadruch behoben worden, dass die Dienste auf dem Server sich automatisch neu starten, wenn sie aus irgendwelchen Gründen stehenbleiben.

Und nun viel Spaß mit dem Patch 0.0.3.0.


----------



## Negaia (13. Mai 2018)

Hier ein kleines Vorschauvideo über das Volk der Alben. 

Die Orte im Video sind am Anfang Profanripa Hauptstadt der Alben und der Apoginatische Krater - Der Geburtsort der Alben...

Alles Spielinhalte der nächsten Patches.
 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI1pceh6VMs

Grüße
Team Negaia


----------



## GuajoloteReal (13. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle fürs Teilen dieser Informationen und der Videos! Ich bin schon länger nicht mehr ordentlich zum Spielen gekommen, aber ich werde mich asap mit den Patches befassen und die Videos sind vielversprechend.


----------



## Negaia (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo GuajoloteReal,

 

wir freuen uns dich bald in Negaia begrüßen zu dürfen. Solltest es irgendwelche Probleme geben kannst du uns gerne auch über unseren Discord-Server kontaktieren: https://discord.gg/pCRRjTw

 

Ich möchte vorsorglich darauf hinweisen, dass es sich bei Negaia noch um eine Alpha handelt um Enttäuschungen vorzubeugen. Wenn dir etwas nicht gefällt oder unklar, dann wären wir über ein Feedback sehr dankbar - Dies kannst du hier im Forum hinterlassen, oder als Bugreport inGame.

 

Grüße

Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (19. Mai 2018)

Aktuell arbeiten wir am Startgebiet der Alben und haben die Geburtssequenz der Alben fertiggestellt. Anbei ein kleines Video dazu, welches mit der nächsten Version des Albensounds unterlegt ist.

 

Die Alben werden mit dem Patch 0.0.3.1 verfügbar sein.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=942YXmpP1Rs


----------



## Negaia (28. Mai 2018)

Die Alben werden mit dem Patch 0.0.3.1 verfügbar sein und damit eine ganze Reihe an Quests und neuen Features.
 
Darüber hinaus wurde die Dagratiga Rüstung der Alben implementiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Gruß
Team Negaia


----------



## Negaia (31. Mai 2018)

Dominik von replaying.de hat ein Interview mit unserem Conceptdesigner Lukas geführt. Danke an Dominik für das Interview und euch viel Spaß beim Lesen.

https://www.replaying.de/interessantes/interview-mit-lukas-liebhold-der-concept-artist-hinter-negaia/


----------



## Negaia (3. Juni 2018)

Negaia - Vorschau Alben und Startquestreihe am Apoginatischen Krater

 

Anbei ein Einführungsvideo, was Euch am Apoginatischen Krater mit den Alben erwartet.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uygsv-qow_o
 

Es sind noch nicht alle Sachen 100% aber das wird die Tage dann erledigt.

 

Wenn ihr Anmerkung habt , dann nur her damit - Wir sind über jedes Feedback dankbar.


----------



## Negaia (8. Juni 2018)

Der Patch 0.0.3.1 rückt immer näher heran.
 
Wir haben nun an unserem Animationsset etwas geschraubt und das Kampfsystem etwas dynamischer gestaltet. Der Spieler kann nun unter der Bewegung Schläge ausführen. Darüber hinaus sind noch die linke und rechte Seitwärtsrolle hinzugekommen.
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcBKnF7tf_4
 
Bitte nicht wundern, die NPCs haben noch keine Kampfanimation.


----------



## Negaia (9. Juni 2018)

Wir haben vei der Rolle den Abstand verdoppelt. Zusätzlich haben wir noch einen Skill eingefügt, den der Alb lernen kann und zwar den Albischen Kriegsschrei. Er macht einen Flächenschaden im Umkreis von 7,5 Metern und der Schaden ist abhängig vom Skill - er hat eine Abklingzeit von 60 Sekunden.
 
Hier ein kleines Video dazu.
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aq6g8j7KaM


----------



## Negaia (13. Juni 2018)

NEUER PATCH (0.0.3.1) VERFÜGBAR

Lange haben wir dafür gearbeitet. Lange habt ihr gewartet. Der Patch 0.0.3.1 ist da.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uygsv-qow_o

Der Patch 0.0.3.1 beinhaltet das Volk der Alben mit dem Startgebiet des Apoginatischen Kraters. 

Begebt Euch mit dem Volk des Feuers auf das erste Abenteuer im Pfad des Feuers.

Am Ende des Pfades könnt ihr Euch dann in die altbekannten Gebiete teleportieren.

Mit den Alben wurde auch das Kampfsystem nochmal deutlich dynamischer gestaltet und wird mit den nächsten Patches sukzessive ausgebaut. Ein wichtiger Aspekt bei der Steuerung ist, dass eine Rolle zur linken und rechten Seite eingefügt wurde.

Über dies wurden noch einige Kleinigkeiten geändert und gefixt. Die Details könnt ihr in den Patchnotes nachlesen.


----------



## Negaia (25. Juni 2018)

[SIZE=18pt]*NEUER PATCH (0.0.3.2) VERFÜGBAR*[/SIZE]

*Das PvE in Negaia nimmt erste Formen an.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Patch 0.0.3.2 wird die erste Implementierung des PvE implementiert.

Im Gebirgspfad vom Apoginatischen Krater hinunter zur südlichen Mauer von Profanripa streunern Feuerwölfe umher. Diese Wesen sind Bestandteil einer kleinen Quest und sollen dem ersten Test für das PvE dienen.

Darüber hinaus wurde die Südmauer von Profanripa in das Spiel implementiert.


----------



## Negaia (3. September 2018)

Es war lange ruhig um Negaia.

 

Aber im Hintergrund ist doch einiges passiert. Das Lektorat und Korrektorat unseres Buches ist abgeschlossen, somit können wir in Kürze unser Crowdfunding für die Druckfinanzierung starten - Aktuell kann man sein Feedback zu der Crowdfunding-Aktion hinterlassen: https://www.startnext.com/negaia.

Darüber hinaus hat die alljährliche Negamania (Entwickler-Team-Treffen) stattgefunden und wir haben einige geniale Ideen erarbeitet unter anderem werden wir mit dem Buch eine kostenlose Augemented Reality App für iOS und Android veröffentlichen. Wir haben über das Buch sechs QR-Codes verteilt, mit denen es möglich ist, interaktive 3D-Inhalte  zu betrachten.

 

Auf die Erstellung der APP haben wir die letzten Wochen unseres Schaffens gerichtet und können euch nun einen kleinen Einblick in die finale Version der App geben.

Die Funktionsweise ist folgende: Der User scannt einen der QR-Codes im Buch ab und die App lädt darauf hin den gewählten 3D-Inhalt. Als nächstes platziert man mit dem Sucher den 3D-Inhalt auf dem Boden. Nun kann der gewählte Content in Ruhe von allen Seite betrachtet werden. Der ausgewähle Inhalt kann dann auch über eine Gestensteuerung skaliert und gedreht werden.

Die 3D-Inhalte im Buch sind:


Atawakron - das ehemalige Gefängnis in Ligarien
Grundl - Eine Albenfrau im Range eines Feldwebels
Nagfar - Das Schiff der Toten
Rotarus - Ein einrädriges Gefährt
Stollenwurm - Ein sehr gefräßiger Wurm
Khago - der Sturmgeneral der Sturmwehr
Wenn der Inhalt platziert ist kann man entweder den Inhalt neu platzieren, zurück zum QR-Scanner oder sich über das Globussymbol Zusatzinformationen aus den Negaia-Chronicles im Browser laden.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj5wYP-B7VY


----------



## Negaia (10. Oktober 2018)

Heute ist unsere langersehnte Crowdfunding-Kampagne zu unserem Fantasy-Roman 'Negaia: Der Grüne Band' gestartet.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Buch ist der Auftakt einer vierteiligen Buchreihe und handelt schwerpunktmäßig vom Urelement Erde. In 'Negaia: Der Grüne Band' wird der Leser auf über 430 Seiten durch die Welt der Menschen geführt und dem aufkeimenden Kampf um Wissen und Glauben.

Die Schöpfer hinter dem Buch sind der Autor Hector Baxeda, kurz Bax, und der Projektgründer Peter. Bax ist bereits seit drei Jahren Teil des Team und widmet sich seit Beginn 2016 der literarischen Aufarbeitung von Negaia. Der gesamte Roman ist unter der Leitung von Peter entstanden, wobei er dabei das gesamte Team in den kreativen Entstehungsprozess eingebunden hat.

Für die Buchreihe haben wir uns noch etwas Ausgefallenes einfallen lassen. Wir haben auf Basis der Spieleinhalte eine Augmented Reality App entwickelt. Damit lassen sich sechs Inhalte des Buches mit Hilfe eines Smartphones in der erweiterten Realität visualisieren. So ist die Funktionswiese: Der Leser scannt einen QR-Code ein, die im Buch zu finden sind, nach einer kurzen Ladezeit kann er den gewählten Content mit der Kamera auf den Boden platzieren und anschließend ausgiebig von allen Seiten betrachten. Auch das Drehen und Skalieren der 3D-Modelle ist dann möglich.

Der Roman ist fertig lektoriert und korrigiert und wartet darauf gedruckt zu werden. Sollte das Funding-Ziel von 1.000 Euro bis Mitte November erreicht werden kann der Druck beginnen und schon bald könnt ihr als Unterstützer euer Exemplar 'Negaia: Der Grüne Band' in den Händen halten.

Das Team und ich als Projektleiter würden uns freuen, wenn ihr uns unterstützt. Hierfür schonmal Danke im voraus!!!

Crowdfunding-Kampagne bei Startnext: https://www.startnext.com/negaia


----------



## Negaia (17. Oktober 2018)

Hey ihr da draußen!

Wir haben es in gerade einmal EINER Woche geschafft, das Projekt zu realisieren! Ich bin gerade wahnsinnig stolz - Auf uns ALLE. Auf euch die das Projekt bis jetzt unterstützt haben, auf alle die uns immer den nötigen Rückhalt gegeben haben und auf das gesamte Team!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bedeutet, dass ihr alle euer gewähltes Dankeschön bekommt und das Projekt steht!

Das Crowdfunding läuft allerdings noch bis zum 15.11.18 - Bis ihr eure Bücher und Karten in den Händen haltet könnt, dauert es noch ein wenig. Bis Ende November ist aber alles verschickt, damit ihr pünktlich zur kalten Jahreszeit schmöckern könnt.

Bis dahin geht es jetzt darum, alle zu erreichen, die auch gerne ein Buch haben wollen. Ich bemühe mich natürlich, allen bescheid zu geben. Es ist schwierig, wirklich alle zu erreichen. Ich fände es sehr schade, wenn Leute nach Ablauf der Kampagne davon erfahren und kein Buch erhalten. DAS DARF NICHT PASSIEREN! :-)

Deshalb: Wenn ihr das Projekt mögt und weiter unterstützen wollt: sagt euren Lieben, Freunden und Bekannten bescheid, teilt diese Seite und probt den Aufstand. Wir freuen uns über jeden Like und jedes Mitglied in der Facebook-Gruppe Negaia!

 

Unsere Fundingseite: https://www.startnext.com/negaia

Liebe Grüße
Das Team Negaia


----------

